# NEOs are in!



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Good day All!

We have Mini-Me NEOs and PaddleCat NEOs in stock and ready to ship!

Mini-Me NEO....$1849 Only 2 left

PaddleCat NEO...$1785 Only 4 left

All sold out of Mini-Max NEOs until July, so if you want one, call in a deposit ASAP! 

We do have a good size inventory of models right now, so call your local dealer while they're still available! We can also outfit to your liking with added D-rings, handles and footcups.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InKJ2xt_0gc


----------

